# Model Power 4-4-0



## kwcv52 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello, just getting started in N scale again after about a 10year absence from the hobby. I had built several smaller layouts in the past but got rid of everything years ago.

I am very interested in modern era railroading and that was what my focus was the last go round. This time I think I would like to model a short line railroad from the early 1900's such as the Yosemite Valley Railroad. My layout will start out small with a couple of 2'x8' modules loosely based on the prototype.

I am looking at the Model Power/Mantua 4-4-0 as a possible starting point for a locomotive since it resembles several of the YV units. Was wondering if anyone on this forum has had any experience with these locos. I know Model Power is now part of another company and these locos are no longer being made. Not sure if that should be a concern.

Layout will be DC for now, DCC may come later.

Thanks in advance for any advice. I would love to buy a couple Atlas shays but they are out of my price range.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

We've had several on the club layouts. They run nice, but they aren't great pullers but for a small layout they are probably adequate. MRC is the current owner of the tooling for the Model Power locos. They've already announced they are re-releasing the 4-6-2 and the 2-8-2. so a 4-4-0 may be coming.


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't run these locos, but I can at least point you to the Spookshow page:

http://www.spookshow.net/mp440.html

My capsule summary echoes what MRLdave said--the original version of this loco from Model Power (2005) has limited pulling power, which may be a particular issue for you if you're modelling grades. It's certainly nice to look at, though.

A second edition from Micro-Trains (2012) has a number of technical tweaks to significantly improve pulling power.

Both versions apparently had quality control issues; be aware of this when you buy.

Conversion to DCC is reportedly possible, but requires soldering.


----------



## kwcv52 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for the replies and for the link to the locomotive reviews.

Steam locos seem to be a lot harder to deal with than the current ready to run diesel power but I already knew that.

Will have to take a better look at the current Atlas 4-4-0s. Just like the look of Model Power's version better.


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep, steam locos are often a bit more finicky than diesels because of all the moving parts that have to be visible on the outside of the body. Then again--that's also why we love them, right?


----------



## kwcv52 (Jan 3, 2015)

After reading a bunch of the reviews on the spookshow site I'm now looking at the Athern 2-6-0 which sounds to be a really good runner.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

kwcv52 said:


> After reading a bunch of the reviews on the spookshow site I'm now looking at the Athern 2-6-0 which sounds to be a really good runner.


Also look at the Athearn 2-8-0.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about the 2-8-0, but the 2-6-0 has blind drivers (middle axle) which help it negotiate tighter curves...........you didn't mention a track plan, but at 2' wide, you'll be doing fairly tight curves if you plan any continuous running.


----------

